# My new Ruger SP101



## ifithitu (Jul 22, 2016)

I bought this R-SP101 3" barrel beauty last month,haven't been to the range yet.:mrgreen:


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

Nice looking revolver. How can you stand not shooting that beast ?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent choice.


----------



## NLAlston (Nov 15, 2011)

Look out....because it may TRULY become a favorite of yours. I have a similar one (mine, being a 2-1/4" barrel length), and I absolutely LOVE it. Just wait til you get to the range with it .

Have fun with it.
shoot lots of rounds through it (it craves that).
and be safe.


----------



## Old Wheel Gunner (Sep 1, 2018)

Very nice, my next one will be a 3" I believe.


----------

